

Average dev salaries for an angel-funded startup? - headcarrot

I'm in discussions with a couple guys who want to start a company, already have an angel lined up (one of the co-founders, actually), and I'm trying to figure out how much to ask for my monthly salary.<p>The angel/ co-founder wants to put in enough money to float the company for 5-6 months, at which point we'd either shut it down or (hopefully) have additional money coming in.<p>I've worked with these guys before so I trust them, but am just looking for a fair number to ask.<p>$4K/month? $5K? $6K? More? Less?<p>Also I should add that I'm in NYC, in case there are any geo differences.<p>Thanks!
======
Travis
Out in Southern California (high but not as high cost of living), we found
that angels were OK with salaries of around $60k / year for the founders.

If this is _your_ startup (so you're a founder, not first hire...), then
figure out how much money you can live on, altering your standard of living as
much as you feel comfortable doing. I wouldn't expect to save much money off
of your salary, but it should keep you floated. Remember, if you take too high
of a salary, it's possible you'll run out of money -- so take as little as
possible, for the maximum chances of success.

~~~
exline
I agree. Since you are getting equity then you want to just take enough to pay
your bills. Stretch the initial investment as far as it will last. This is
actually a lower risk than most startups where it is your own money you are
spending. You would be amazed how much you can cut back to stretch the dollar.

------
solsenNet
I'd second the $5k per month. It'll be on 1099 so you will have a tax
advantage and take home will look good if you have a lot of Schedule C
expenses.

------
ichverstehe
Are you getting equity? If not, why the hell would you want to take anything
below a regular salary? If yes, it really depends on the circumstances.

~~~
headcarrot
Sorry, should have mentioned that I am getting equity. :) Although I imagine
(again, we're just about to start discussions) that the number would be 15-30%

I understand that it depends on circumstances, I'm just looking for a few data
points to understand what is kinda-normal

~~~
kls
Then you should be looking at a 15-30% reduction in the median salary for your
job. So if it is 100k you should be looking at 70K with 30%. It differs from
company to company, but that is my golden rule that I go by.

As the company becomes more and more profitable after X rounds naturally the
equity reduces for new hires and the rate increases. So with the above
example, if you gave your second level hires 10% it should be in the range of
a 20% reduction from the median wage. By the time you are at 1-2% equity
rounds of hiring. You should be close to or above market and the equity is
more of a leverage tool to get and retain top talent.

